# Healthy cookwear???



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Recently I had a discussion with a nutritionist who asked me what I recommend in terms of healthy cookware. She proceeded to go through all the different types of cookware such as Teflon, copper tin lined, stainless steel, etc, and describe what was wrong with each. After she was done there was not one type that was healthy in the sense that they all impart un-healthy components to the food. For instance Teflon is very bad for you especially if it starts to flake off after it has been used for awhile. We finally agreed that clay is great, but not the most practical. She also wanted to know if there was any type of glass cookware of which I was un-sure.

Love to get some feedback from everyone on this.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Nicko, what were the detractors for stainless and anodized aluminum cookware?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Pyrex is good for the oven, but I don't think they make any glass that can be used over an open flame.

I'm curious: Other than its potential to rust, what is hazardous about cast iron? I understand that it's great to use if you have an iron deficiency.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Interestingly enough, the first words out my mouth to my friend were "what about cast iron". She replied that cast iron imparts too much iron of which I am not so sure. My concern with cast iron would be if it is not cleaned properly and there are small particles of rust etc that get into the food.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bravo, Dick. Moderation in all things! (Okay, maybe not chocolate.... or caviar.... or really good St. Emilion..







)


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Dick I am total aggreement with you and I kind of felt that the idea of healthy cookwear was a little over board in terms of keeping things healthy. If anything the cookwear that is available today is so much more advanced that I don't really feel it is a huge issue. Besides you can beat the flavor you get from a great cast iron pan.

All who agree with the last statement can I get a "hear hear"!

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

WAY TO GO DICK!!!!! I really hate this type of scaremongering also. There are so many things out there that are bad for bodies, so they say, I'm surprized that no one has told us to stop breathing because of all the nasty things in the air!!!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Interesting reading, Dick. Go on as long as you like!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My county was one of the biggest dairy farming areas in Wisconsin- making it one of the biggest in the nation. Until recently. Nearly all of the diary farms are gone, sold for subdivisions. I think we had 200 dairy farms 10 years ago; now we have fewer than 35. We may have plenty of food here, but it's no propaganda ploy that people ARE starving in the world, and it'll take more than an improved supply system to fix that.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

being slightly realistic, ummm, you have a situation where:

side 1) Too much food, too few population

side 2) Too little food, too much population

Fine but; what do you with critical mass?.

accuse me of being uncaring.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I thought I read somewhere that Teflon is used for medical devices (artificial hips? artificial heart valves?). All I know is politicians want as much Teflon as they can get!


----------

